# arginfo for Imagick



## nero (Mar 12, 2021)

New installation of FreeBSD and added from source mostly....php8 

php

```
PHP Warning:  Missing arginfo for Imagick::__tostring() in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Missing arginfo for Imagick::getimagehistogram() in Unknown on line 0
```
Those are the warnings. Can someone direct me to how to fix them or at best suppress them?

Thanks,
T


----------



## a6h (Mar 13, 2021)

It could be related to PR 250652.
P.S. PHP 7 to 8 is nothing like PHP 5 to 7. If I were you, I would stay with PHP 7 for a while.


----------



## nero (Mar 13, 2021)

vigole said:


> P.S. PHP 7 to 8 is nothing like PHP 5 to 7. If I were you, I would stay with PHP 7 for a while.



I am starting to feel that from everything that I am reading. I will work on uninstalling everything related to 8.0.

Thanks for the input.

T


----------



## wmoreno3 (Apr 2, 2021)

nero said:


> New installation of FreeBSD and added from source mostly....php8
> 
> php
> PHP Warning:  Missing arginfo for Imagick::__tostring() in Unknown on line 0
> ...


Same issue - I deleted the content of /usr/local/etc/php/ext-20-imagick.ini because duplicated information


----------



## nero (Apr 2, 2021)

So, after that is all working as it should?

T


----------



## wmoreno3 (Apr 3, 2021)

nero said:


> So, after that is all working as it should?
> 
> T


Yes sir - This is only a warning . Pending for update


----------

